# Banned Breeds of Dogs



## mac_mac74

I have a staffordshire terrior, I believe these dogs are banned in Germany, however have heard that the banned list does not always apply in all parts of Germany (strange). How can I clarify this, I have a potential offer but would rather know upfront.


----------



## Seb*

mac_mac74 said:


> I have a staffordshire terrior, I believe these dogs are banned in Germany, however have heard that the banned list does not always apply in all parts of Germany (strange). How can I clarify this, I have a potential offer but would rather know upfront.


In the case of the Staffordshire Bullterrier the situation is the following: It is forbidden to *import* this breed into Germany (which would be your situation). If a dog of this breed is already in Germany, the situation depends, where it is located:

No restrictions in Niedersachsen, Berlin, Sachsen and Thüringen. All other federal states have the breed down as dangerous and special (strict) rules apply. In all those cases you will need a special license to be allowed to keep the dog, the degree of restrictions differs from state to state.

Together with the American Staff, American Pitbull and Bulltrerrier the Staff is one of the most restricted dangerous (or in Germany more commonly called fighting) dog on the official lists.


No good news I'm afraid


----------



## mac_mac74

Thanks Seb,

That's pretty pathetic as the Staffordshire is in no way even close to the others mentioned in terms of aggression and for the purposes of fighting.


----------



## mac_mac74

Received this from Department of Law and Order - Walldorf




vom Landratsamt Rhein-Neckar-Kreis in Heidelberg wurde uns Ihre E-Mail vom 01.12.2011 zugestellt.

Wegen der Anfrage zur Einfuhr Ihres Hundes aus Südafrika teilen wir Ihnen Folgendes mit:

Nach der Polizeiverordnung über das Halten gefährlicher Hunde in Baden-Württemberg zählt ein Hund der Rasse Staffordshire Bullterrier nicht zu den Kampfhunden. Die Eigenschaft als Kampfhund wird bei dieser Rasse jedoch auch angenommen, wenn sich Anhaltspunkte auf eine gesteigerte Aggressivität und Gefährlichkeit gegenüber Menschen und Tieren bestätigt haben. Sollte es sich jedoch um einen American Staffordshire Terrier handeln, so zählt die Rasse zu den Kampfhunden und benötigt eine Erlaubnis zur Haltung von der Ortspolizeibehörde. Über die Teilnahme an einem Verhaltenstest entscheidet ebenfalls die Ortspolizeibehörde.

Es ist daher unbedingt erforderlich, dass Sie uns alle Unterlagen über den Hund zur Rassefeststellung vorlegen. Außerdem behalten wir uns vor, den Hund von einer sachverständigen Stelle einschätzen zu lassen.

Sobald Sie mit Ihrem Hund in Walldorf eintreffen, möchten wir Sie bitten, sich umgehend bei der Ortspolizeibehörde Walldorf zu melden. Bis dahin ist Ihr Hund so zu halten und zu beaufsichtigen, dass von ihm keine Gefahr für Menschen, Tiere oder Sachen ausgehen kann, insbesondere kein Entweichen des Hundes möglich ist. 

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Angaben geholfen zu haben.


----------



## James3214

So it sounds like the non American staffordshires don't belong to the banned fighting breeds but you still need to send all the documentation and go down to the Waldorf police office to register and get your dog checked and monitored to make sure it's okay before they allow it so stay.

Seem very helpful don't they?


----------



## mac_mac74

Well to be honest, I'm happier, it's slightly more clear cut than other feedback I've had. My Staff is not an Amstaff , so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Nononymous

mac_mac74 said:


> Well to be honest, I'm happier, it's slightly more clear cut than other feedback I've had. My Staff is not an Amstaff , so hopefully all goes well.


Yeah, but if it's Walldorf, you're probably working for SAP, and that's going to be a way bigger problem that just getting a dog into the country.


----------



## mac_mac74

Care to expand on that comment?




Nononymous said:


> Yeah, but if it's Walldorf, you're probably working for SAP, and that's going to be a way bigger problem that just getting a dog into the country.


----------



## James3214

mac_mac74 said:


> Care to expand on that comment?


I'm patiently waiting as well for the answer!


----------



## mac_mac74

Hi, 

Could someone please advise as per this latest message below from the department of Law and Order (my German is not great) read in conjunction with my message above dated 8 December 2011:

"wir bestätigen den Eingang Ihrer E-Mail vom 08.12.2011.

Unsere weiteren Überprüfungen haben Folgendes ergeben:
Nach dem bundesweit gültigen Gesetz zur Beschränkung des Verbringens oder der Einfuhr gefährlicher Hunde in das Inland ist die Einfuhr von Hunden bestimmter Rassen, darunter auch der Staffordshire-Bullterrier, sowie Kreuzungen der genannten Rassen aus Drittländern verboten und stellen einen Straftatbestand dar. Diese „illegal“ eingeführten Hunde können nachfolgend hier auch nicht durch Ablegen einer Verhaltensprüfung „legalisiert“ werden. Sie müssen ins Herkunftsland zurück oder müssen hier eingezogen werden. Bei Einfuhr über einen Flughafen ist die Zollbehörde mit Einvernehmen eines Tierarztes vor Ort. Dort werden sogenannte Bluttests vorgenommen und die Hunde werden normalerweise durch die Staatsanwaltschaft beschlagnahmt.

Aufgrund der geschilderten Rechtslage können wir Ihnen leider keine Bescheinigung ausstellen."



Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## James3214

I must admit I found it a bit confusing but basically they are confirming receipt of your email dated 8th Dec and saying that the Staffordshire Bull Terrier that you have belongs to a the banned breeds in Germany and you can not bring it in. You can't even get a behaviour test on it to try and get it legalised. If you do bring it in it will be confiscated.
Finally they say 'sorry but we can't issue a certificate(dog permit) for you'
Sad to have to say but I guess you are going to have to leave the dog back in Canada.


----------



## James3214

Official list of regions and banned breeds in each:

Zu den sogenannten Kampfhunden zählen:
• American Bulldog
◦ Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen
• American Staffordshire Terrier
◦ in allen Bundesländern außer Niedersachsen und Thüringen
• Bandog
◦ Bayern
• Bullmastiff
◦ Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Berlin, Brandenburg, Hamburg, Nordrhein-
Westfalen
*• Bullterrier
◦ Baden-Württemberg,* Bayern, Berlin, Brandenburg, Bremen, Hamburg, Hessen,
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt,
Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## mac_mac74

Huh, tell me that does not contradict the previous statement from the same person?


----------



## James3214

mac_mac74 said:


> Huh, tell me that does not contradict the previous statement from the same person?


It does, but I was only translating what you were told by the authorities. I'm sorry that its not what you want to hear but I did my best to try and help you.


----------



## twostep

James3214 said:


> Official list of regions and banned breeds in each:
> 
> Zu den sogenannten Kampfhunden zählen:
> • American Bulldog
> ◦ Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen
> • American Staffordshire Terrier
> ◦ in allen Bundesländern außer Niedersachsen und Thüringen
> • Bandog
> ◦ Bayern
> • Bullmastiff
> ◦ Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Berlin, Brandenburg, Hamburg, Nordrhein-
> Westfalen
> *• Bullterrier
> ◦ Baden-Württemberg,* Bayern, Berlin, Brandenburg, Bremen, Hamburg, Hessen,
> Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt,
> Schleswig-Holstein


This list is out of context. You have an ammended notification regarding your dog. It states in plain legalese that after review of the informaton you provided and the applicable law your dog a)cannot enter Germany b)if he is in country has to leave asap c)may be put down if you do not comply.
So what is it a)job or b)dog?
It does not contradict the earlier notice which gives guidelines and states that the final decision will be made. Plus your were supposed to provide additional information.


----------



## Amondsham54

Well, its nice update. I came to know that if your dogs is of this breed and your neighbours get
disturbed at midnight because of your dog, you might be sent to prison for 6 weeks.
I'm moving to Germany next month and have 2 Siberian Huskies. 
Whats about the legislation? Does anyone know?


----------



## James3214

It's not only if your dog disturbs your neighbour...you could also end up in prison if you make a disturbance at midnight or with your house appliances/lawnmower on a Sunday! We love our peace and quiet!
There is no problem with Siberian Huskies. There is even a German Siberian Husky club!


----------

